# "The Bastards Got Me!"



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 24, 2006)

"The Bastards Got Me!". Former KGB officer who exposed corruption dies of Polonium 210 poisoning:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2-2469142,00.html


----------

